#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Ламрим в новом издании

## Anneta

НОВОСТИ
«ДАЦАН ГУНЗЭЧОЙНЭЙ»
САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГСКИЙ БУДДИЙСКИЙ ХРАМ 






Дорогие друзья!

Мы подготовили новое, исправленное издание Ламрима. Вместо пяти томов теперь будет 1 или 2 – меньшего формата и на очень тонкой бумаге (на такой иногда печатают Библию и портативные японские словари). Заново отредактированный и исправленный текст уже смакетирован и сейчас вычитывается издательским редактором. 

Выйдет из печати к лету (не прямо сейчас!).



До 1 марта на это издание можно подписаться за 500 руб. (+ потом добавится стоимость пересылки наложенным платежом, если не заберёте сами в изд-ве).  

Цена книги после её выхода в свет будет много больше (1800 страниц!).



Подписку в виде почтовых или банковских переводов с указанием Вашего имени и точного обратного адреса отправляйте по реквизитам изд-ва Нартанг:

ИП Терентьев А. А. 

ИНН 782500030991 

ОГРН 304784235500260 



р/с 40802810200000003889 

ЗАО «Петербургский Соц. Коммерч. банк». 

к/с 30101810000000000852 в ГРКЦ ГУ ЦБ  по Санкт-Петербургу 

БИК 044030852 

ИНН 7831000965  



или почтовыми переводами:



А. Терентьеву

Санкт-Петербург, 191123, а/я 135 



Или заходите – сдавайте лично: 

Тел. 812-7100012, 321-12-27, 8-921-319-99-21, 444-65-95

Narthang@BuddhismofRussia.ru 

Books@BuddhismofRussia.ru, n@averina.spb.ru 


http://dazan.spb.ru/

----------


## pnkv

а параллельный тибетский текст не предполагаете?

----------


## Пилигрим

Скажите пожалуйста. Это Ламрим Ченмо? Готовы ли выслать наложным платежем на указанный в заявке адрес?

----------


## Anneta

> Скажите пожалуйста. Это Ламрим Ченмо? Готовы ли выслать наложным платежем на указанный в заявке адрес?


[QUOTE=pnkv] а параллельный тибетский текст не предполагаете? /QUOTE]

К сожалению, никакого отношения к изданию Ламрима я не имею,просто размещаю ссылку для ВАС,  содхармцы!
Обращайтесь по данному адресу.


Narthang@BuddhismofRussia.ru 

Books@BuddhismofRussia.ru, n@averina.spb.ru 


http://dazan.spb.ru/

----------


## Mylene

Ну если уж на то пошло, то корректнее вот эта ссылка http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/?module=news&id=138

Один экземпляр вроде тоже должны прислать. Я заказала, хотя не представляю как можно высылать по книжке, скажем, сотне людей.

----------


## Yukko

Если кому-то ещё важно, то в новостях Санкт-Петербургского дацана написано, что до 1 апреля можно подписаться.
http://dazan.spb.ru/main/185/

----------


## Жамьян

Заказал 20 книг две недели назад..., до сих пор тишина...

----------


## Аnk

Я тоже очень бы хотел заказать

----------


## Юань Дин

Здравствуйте.
Может кто из уважаемых форумчан знает, когда выйдет это издание Ламрима. Уже июнь. Вроде как в июне хотели по почте отправлять.
P.S.: Получить его сильно хочеться.

----------


## Mylene

> Здравствуйте.
> Может кто из уважаемых форумчан знает, когда выйдет это издание Ламрима. Уже июнь. Вроде как в июне хотели по почте отправлять.
> P.S.: Получить его сильно хочеться.


См. внизу новости http://buddhist.ru/content/view/1553/1/

----------


## Мошэ

А подписаться-то ещё можно?

----------


## Yukko

> А подписаться-то ещё можно?


http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/?module=shop

----------


## Юань Дин

Когда все-таки он выйдет, Ламрим в новом издании. Хорошая практика кшанти.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Очень тонкая бумага не очень удобно писать на полях замечания. К сожалению, качество перевода пока не достигло уровня библии

----------


## Бхусуку

> Очень тонкая бумага не очень удобно писать на полях замечания. К сожалению, качество перевода пока не достигло уровня библии


Разве Вы не знали, что в буддийских книгах ничего нельзя писать?..

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Ламрим вышел, можно заказать в интернет-магазине Dharma.ru (цена как в издательстве: 850 руб.): http://dharma.ru/details-book.php?0294-budd

При заказе от 2000 р. у нас идет расчет по оптовым ценам. Ламрим, например, будет уже по 770 руб.

----------


## Fatah

а на Украину высылаете? и насколько дороже будет?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

На Украину высылаем, но только по предоплате. Почтовые расходы по доставке одного комплекта примерно 260 рублей составят. Если одновременно несколько отправлять, то получится меньше расходов из расчета на каждый комплект. Предоплату можно по системе "Контакт" сделать. Или электронным способом (Яндекс-деньги, Вебмани и т.п.). В общем, пишите: info * dharma . ru - договоримся о деталях.

----------


## Юань Дин

Ну вот и я дождался нового издания Ламрима  :Smilie: 
Недели через две дойдет и до нашего городка.
Хороший и полезный подарок к Новому Году.
Спасибо.

----------


## Юань Дин

Спасибо всем, кто принял участие в новом издании Ламрима.
Книга очень интересная и красиво оформлена.
Надеюсь, это будет книга, которая заставит по новому посмотреть на себя.
С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Ондрий

> Разве Вы не знали, что в буддийских книгах ничего нельзя писать?..


можно, если вносишь исправления. Лично видел как это делал один Геше Лхарампа.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хотел бы искренне поблагодарить Елизавету из dharma.ru за Ламрим и еще порядка 15 изданий, недавно полученных мною по почте! 

Очень(!) хороший магазин и очень(!) достойные цены... Люди действительно делают благую работу - т.е. стараются не "заработать на Дхарме", не спекулировать, поднимая цены на раритетные книги в 2-3 раза (есть такие примеры), а "делиться Дхармой"! Спасибо!

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Хотел бы искренне поблагодарить Елизавету из dharma.ru за Ламрим и еще порядка 15 изданий, недавно полученных мною по почте! 
> 
> Очень(!) хороший магазин и очень(!) достойные цены... Люди действительно делают благую работу - т.е. стараются не "заработать на Дхарме", не спекулировать, поднимая цены на раритетные книги в 2-3 раза (есть такие примеры), а "делиться Дхармой"! Спасибо!


Полностью присоединяюсь!! Не раз вспоминаю добрым словом!! Молодцы ребята, большое спасибо!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Доспеев

да,спасибо за книгу. :Smilie:  Год назад проблема была её достать.

----------


## Mu Nen

Спасибо Лиза, до меня она тоже добралась  :Smilie: 
С уважением
Арти.

----------


## Tomahawk

Лиза, спасибо за помощь, советы и книги)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати (просто для примера) по поводу цен на dharma.ru.

Летом покупал в каком-то магазине "Слова моего несравненного Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче... Отличное издание (ибо коренной текст и полное руководство к Освобождению), около 600 страниц. 

Обошлось более чем в 450 руб. Для сравнения: у ребят всего за *200*(!)... 

Вот сижу сейчас и думаю - не заказать ли еще парочку -  отличный ведь подарок для друзей-практикующих!

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Большое спасибо, друзья, за отзывы! Очень рады, что приносим кому-то пользу.  :Smilie:

----------

